# Stallion Dancing Boy, anyone any info?



## NicoleS_007 (18 November 2010)

As title really ... anyone know anything about the stallion Dancing Boy? Only thing I can find is that its an ID 

Thanks


----------



## Bearskin (18 November 2010)

http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=tree&index=dancing_boy&gens=5


----------



## NicoleS_007 (18 November 2010)

Just what im looking for  Thank youuuuu


----------



## trinamaguire (24 June 2011)

hi there
just seen you were looking for info on stallion dancing boy, well i can tell you a lot as im very good friends with the owner. he is a truely striking stallion with amazing presence. im very fond of the breed and produce a lot of dancing boys myself, i have two five year old geldings myself presently. the have great characters and lovely animals to work with.


----------



## lscott (26 June 2011)

Hi , i have a 3yr filly by him ,out of a Nautilus mare. do u have any pics of him? i would love to see him.


----------



## stevenhbhbs (30 November 2011)

Hi Trina, just looking into Dancing Boys pedigree ..is he approved ??  and i see you have 2 five yr olds what are they bred out of.. any info on him or pics of your ones pls can you let me know. Thanks


----------



## bigbrownhorse (26 March 2012)

Just back from getting my mare covered by him. Hes lovely and all progency ive seen have been well built and of excellent temperment.
His owner is very friendly and still has his mother(robs diamond) born in 1987 to view, shes still sound and due to foal in 2 months again, looks excellent for age, wudnt be ashamed to take her anywere as well as various sons/daughters. He lives in monaghan in ireland, if you need more info please pm me, the horses are excellent and im sure if dancing boy was advertised hed be much more popular. One of his sons won seib woking hunter at hoys 2007, and one is heading to dublin this year and i belive they are a very popular hunter.


----------

